# Carrier IQ rootkit and is Keytracer app related?



## funkfly (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place or posted somewhere else.
I recently heard many phones have a rootkit called carrier IQ. For these specific phones at least on my Mes with Awesome Sauce on it there is an app called Keytracer. Does anybody know if this does the same thing?
Either way i removed it with Titanium backup and everything still seems to be working well.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

it deals with multitouch compatibility. not related to carrierIQ. take a deep breath. put it back.


----------

